# Post a video game chad you mire



## Mr.cope (Dec 24, 2019)

*Ryu Hayabusa (Ninja Gaiden)






















*


----------



## needsolution (Dec 24, 2019)

You posted pussy.


Only high T chad is Kratos


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 24, 2019)

needsolution said:


> You posted pussy.
> 
> 
> Only high T chad is Kratos
> ...


Nothing competes with the dark triad I posted


----------



## needsolution (Dec 24, 2019)

Mr.cope said:


> Nothing competes with the dark triad I posted



dont be so sure, he wouldnt have any chance in fight with GoW


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 24, 2019)

needsolution said:


> dont be so sure, he wouldnt have any chance in fight with GoW



He literally keeps cutting after they are dead



Mr.cope said:


> He literally keeps cutting after they are dead




A clearer vid


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Dec 24, 2019)

Leon from res evil


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 24, 2019)

not a video game character i think but take a look at this testosterone titan


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 24, 2019)

needsolution said:


> You posted pussy.
> 
> 
> Only high T chad is Kratos
> ...


cope

leon would shit on this ogre


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Dec 24, 2019)

Link, prettyboy Chad with manlet height


----------



## OldRooster (Dec 24, 2019)

larry the lounge lizzard. Low Inhib


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 24, 2019)

Draven (League of Legends). Look at that jawline


----------



## DarknLost (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## her (Dec 24, 2019)

Noctis, from Final Fantasy.


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Dec 24, 2019)

my 2k character


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 24, 2019)

subhuman incel said:


> Draven (League of Legends). Look at that jawline
> View attachment 203597


Draven, Darius, Jayce, Graves, Rammus, Gragas


----------



## jodanielle (Dec 24, 2019)

someone post CJ


----------



## JamesHowlett (Dec 24, 2019)

Arthur Morgan


----------



## Kade (Dec 24, 2019)

Nathan Drake


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 24, 2019)

Kade said:


> Nathan Drake


bruh was gonna post him actually at this very fucking moment

shambalas me tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Tiddlywink (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## elfmaxx (Dec 25, 2019)

Tiddlywink said:


>


Honestly this

Wielding a 2her with 1 hand

What a chad


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Dec 25, 2019)

Mr.cope said:


> *Ryu Hayabusa (Ninja Gaiden)
> View attachment 203484
> View attachment 203486
> View attachment 203487
> ...



This iq tadalafellas


----------



## Titbot (Dec 25, 2019)

mogs everyone in Star Wars


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 25, 2019)

Idk I don't play video games cuz I'm not a friggin' nerd


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## bassfreak (Dec 25, 2019)

DarknLost said:


>


dark triad low inhib


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Shekelcel (Dec 25, 2019)

subhuman incel said:


> Draven (League of Legends). Look at that jawline
> View attachment 203597


low inhib af


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## her (Dec 25, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> View attachment 204417


Herobrine mogs.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 25, 2019)

This random Dude killed more innocent farmers and wolves than the Dragonborn from Skyrim

He is also Dark triad escaped prisoner and likes to kill people just for fun eventho his main quest is something else


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## damnit (Dec 26, 2019)

gears of war characters , DOM.


----------



## jodanielle (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 26, 2019)

Tell me he isn’t dark triad he is the best video game chad 

His English dub is better though


----------



## mitodrake (Dec 27, 2019)

Ryu Hayabusa jaw is not better than mine, if he's chad then i'm chad too.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Jan 2, 2020)




----------

